# BOV spring problems



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well today I noticed that my BOV was slightly opened at idle.. So I added another washer... Boom after I reved it just a bit what do you know... It did it again. Had another hairline opening. I'm not going to worry about it though. When it's up and going it's all good anyways.

Just thought I would share The Z pulls some serious vaccume I must say.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

How many washers do you have in it?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

8 I think lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine pulls about 10 Hg at idle. Of course, this is at 5500 feet and my poor boost guage has been dropped on its head at least once.........
For comparison, I've seen lower compression DSMs pull 16 Hg at idle up here.......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I pull 20 to 22HG..


----------

